# Need your input on what bike to upgrade to??



## dkchips (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I own a beautiful 53cm Immortal Force in white - my riding buddy is asking to buy it from me and now I have a decision to make and which of the following 3 biles WOULD YOU UPGRADE TO?

1- New 2010 Immortal Team with new DuraAce and mid level Mavic wheels?
2 - Kestrel KT800 with Sram Red 
3.- Titanium Le Champion with new DuraAce

Which would you choose - they are all in the same price range and why?

I'm leaning towards the Immortal Team since I really enjoy the frame and the components are top of the line - but the Kestrel KT800 sure looks inviting

Your opinions and input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

dkchips said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I own a beautiful 53cm Immortal Force in white - my riding buddy is asking to buy it from me and now I have a decision to make and which of the following 3 biles WOULD YOU UPGRADE TO?
> 
> ...


No contest. #3, the Metal Bike.


----------



## dkchips (Aug 5, 2008)

*OK - what size would you recommend*

I see a diffeerence in sizing between the Immortal Carbon frames and the TI frames -if I ride and fit comfortably on a 53cm carbon - would I be better on a 51cm TI or a 53cm TI.?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

dkchips said:


> I see a diffeerence in sizing between the Immortal Carbon frames and the TI frames -if I ride and fit comfortably on a 53cm carbon - would I be better on a 51cm TI or a 53cm TI.?


That would be a question for [email protected], and I'd seek clarification from him regarding the geometry tables for his bikes because if you look at the plastic bike chart for what you're riding now:

http://www.motobecane.com/immortal_geo.html

And compare it to the Ti geometry chart:

http://motobecane.com/titaniumroad_geo.html

You'll note a few interesting differences regarding fork offset...you'll also note that a column or two are completely absent from the Ti size chart, in addition to the sudden appearance of English units in an otherwise metric chart. (PS-Mike, I'd suggest fixing this  )


Me? I just like Ti bikes  . You always see plastic bikes on the road today...you almost never see bare metal on the roads. Only reason why I picked #3 out of all of them--aside from frame material and geometry, the 3 are otherwise almost identically equipped.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I would pick up a 52cm or 54cm LSL FORCE bike with the Ritchey WCS wheels instead of the ti bikes with Mavic. Then I would move all of the parts to another frame.

Ebay has some great specialized or Trek frames out there - or if you have a friend in a shop maybe he could order you one.

But that is just what I would do.


----------

